# Best Plugin for PKM Stadium 1/2?



## BlueLeafeon (Aug 30, 2017)

I know this kind of thing has been asked thousands of times over the years, but all of the answers I can find on google are several years old, and I'm wondering if there's anything better that has been made since then. 

Since Nintendo hasn't re-released Pokemon Stadium 1 to go with the R/B/Y Virtual Console games, I was thinking of getting my in-game party into Pokemon Stadium another way, and since I don't have the ability to put save files into my physical carts, emulation seems the best route. However, N64 emulation has always been sketchy, so the graphics are always messed up in one way or another. So I'm wondering: has anything changed? Is there a better emulator/graphics plugin for Pokemon Stadium 1-2 than Glide64 and Jabo direct?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 30, 2017)

GlideN64 would be the best one to use, but you will need a decent GPU to run it.


----------



## BlueLeafeon (Aug 30, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> GlideN64 would be the best one to use, but you will need a decent GPU to run it.


What does "decent gpu" mean, precisely? 

Glide64 works for most of PS2, from what I've seen, but it still has some flaws (the Pokemon mugshots are wonky and the minigames are completely unplayable, although the latter is resolved by switching graphics plugin to the other default one that came with Project64, it's still kind of sad)


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 30, 2017)

BlueLeafeon said:


> What does "decent gpu" mean, precisely?
> 
> Glide64 works for most of PS2, from what I've seen, but it still has some flaws (the Pokemon mugshots are wonky and the minigames are completely unplayable, although the latter is resolved by switching graphics plugin to the other default one that came with Project64, it's still kind of sad)



Mid range GPU, can't use integrated/IGP crap level hardware, to put it bluntly.  Jabo is outdated, the author has abandoned the project. GlideN64 emulates most of the N64's  graphics hardware properly, Glide 64 is outdated as well. Use GlideN64.


----------



## BlueLeafeon (Aug 31, 2017)

Didn't realize that N made all the difference. lol

Is GLideN64 compatible with Project64? The only release of it I can find says it's for Mupen64Plus and "Zilmar-specs emulators," whatever that is. I tried using it anyway, and the entry screen was totally screwed up. It seemed to load the minigames section fine, but then crashed upon entering battle.


----------



## DrayanoX (Sep 15, 2017)

The Zilmar spec version is the version to use with project64. If you have any problems with that emulator i can recommend you trying out mupen64plus, here it's bundled with glideN64 and a gui so you don't have anything to configure https://m64p.github.io/


----------



## papermanzero (Sep 17, 2017)

GlideN64 with Mupen64plus is the way to go.

By the way. Sergey, the developer of gliden64, opened a new patreon page.
https://www.patreon.com/Gliden64

With the support he would be able to improve the plugin even more.


----------



## BlueLeafeon (Oct 4, 2017)

DrayanoX said:


> The Zilmar spec version is the version to use with project64. If you have any problems with that emulator i can recommend you trying out mupen64plus, here it's bundled with glideN64 and a gui so you don't have anything to configure https://m64p.github.io/


Wound up trying this because P64 was like "derp I don't feel like loading GlideN64 today, so have the default instead." 

How do I get mupen to load things for the transfer pak? I can change the option in the controller settings, but there's nowhere for me to direct the emulator to the save/rom file in order to make the GBC games usable with it.


----------

